# Aggressive Female Cockatiel



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Priscilla is a 4 year old cockatiel. She's caged with Elvis, and they've been together since they were bought. I don't know how they were treated in their previous home. They were housed with a blue and gold macaw, and another bird I think that was about the size of a sun conure. I don't know if the other birds could have an influence on them or not.

I know Priscilla is aggressive. Another relative was holding her and Priscilla bit her finger and drew blood. She told me that Elvis doesn't bite near as hard as Priscilla. She will strike and hiss at anyone that stands by the cage, walks past it, touches it, opens the door, or anything.

How can I stop her from doing these things? I haven't personally gotten bitten yet, but I want to lessen the chances of it happening.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The first thing to realize is that there are many reasons why a bird will bite, and that doesn't mean that they're aggressive or doing it for the sake of being mean. Birds always have a reason. They convey what they want (or don't want) with body language cues, many times which are subtle and missed by humans. They feel the only way to 'communicate' so the person gets their point is to bite. 

Sounds like she could be territorial if she is striking out and hissing when approached in and aroubd her territory, and/or she could be less hand tame than Elvis for whatever reason, whether it is because of abuse by humans in her past, or maybe she was never real tame to begin with. If she is away from the cage and still biting, she could be a defensive biter out of fear and not being comfortable with the person holding her. With an unknown background it's not always easy to pinpoint why. The best thing would be to read her body language, and when you (or anyone) sees her saying "back off!" please do so . Don't push her to to do anything she feels threatened by. Don't give her the chance to bite. 

How long have you had her and Elvis?


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I got them around the 5th of this month, so 22 days. The previous owner had them probably all their lives.

I have given them the opportunity to get out of the cage but they never did. I don't really know what the position of their crest means, but hers is always standing up, and sometimes it'll lay flat on her head. Elvis's will be up, but not as straight up as Priscilla's. If he sings, it'll lay down. When I'm near the cage, they're up, or he'll lay his down. She keeps hers up 99% of the time.

If that has anything to do with it at least.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like she's on high alert, tense, defensive. She doesn't trust humans around her yet. Don't invade her space or make her feel like 'prey' right now. She should relax some when she starts to see you're not going to hurt her. Makes sense now that you said they are new. This sort of behavior is not surprising in a new bird. Give her some space for now without 'trying' to make friends with her.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Julie has given you great advice. 

Just take things super slow. With any luck, Elvis will be easier to trust you and she will trust him and follow his lead a little. But it'll take a lot of time.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

ok. I already try to avoid bothering her.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks  I will


----------

